# Estabilizador suena



## ivordi (Jun 14, 2016)

Saludos. Tengo un estabilizador para mi pc, el cual hasta hace poco estaba trabajando muy bien, ahora tiene un sonido como de golpe continuo tas.tas ,tas.... lo he notado sobre todo cuando se apaga la estufa en la cocina,pero cuando ella esta encendida el estabilizador esta bien, no se que pueda ser, el voltaje esta estable en el toma maraca los 115 voltios no presentan variación, razón por la cual no se que puede ser. Aclaro antes era normal sea que se preda o se apague la estufa no sonaba.   Agradezco su valiosa colaboración. ...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 14, 2016)

Hola, pudieran ser el origen de varios lados: nivel de tensión anormal desde la acometida, sobrecarga del estabilizador o también algún daño interno.


----------



## ivordi (May 16, 2021)

Saldos, la solución era los capacitores en mal estado, los reemplace y quedó todo ful.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2021)

ivordi dijo:


> Saldos, la solución era los capacitores en mal estado, los reemplace y quedó todo ful.


? Gastaste 5 años para puder resolver ese problema ?
!Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (May 17, 2021)

Es que no existia el tema aun...
Estabilizador suena​


----------



## malesi (May 17, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Gastaste 5 años para puder resolver ese problema ?
> !Saludos


Contestar después de 5 años significa que algo quiere


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2021)

malesi dijo:


> Contestar después de 5 años significa que algo quiere


!Siiii , antes tarde do que nunca , Jajajajjajajajajja!
!Saludos!


----------



## ivordi (May 17, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Gastaste 5 años para puder resolver ese problema ?
> !Saludos


Jajaaja, lo que sucede es que hace todo ese tiempo no pasaba por este foro y ahora que pasaba me encontré con ese tema sin respuesta y quise dejarla. Igual saludos a todos los que comentaron.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2021)

Tardó seis años en encontrar otra tirada en la calle para robarle los capacitores 

Jajajaja


----------

